# Help finding flaring tool



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

22 Rifle said:


> Mobile Homes
> 
> Gas Lines Inside The House (I never install copper gas lines inside a house myself but sometimes I need to connect to existing copper gas lines.)
> 
> Gas Lines From Tank To The House


I haven't seen flared copper in trailer houses for years, and any replacements I do wouldn't be in copper. Usually, the reason I'm there is because it was plumbed in copper and it's either full of pinholes or split from freezing.

Also, I'd never use copper for gas lines, inside or outside. It's been outlawed here for a long time. Even propane tanks need to have coated steel pipe or, I'm guessing PE, though I haven't done gas for a while. 

The only flare I can think of is the aluminum tubes on a water heater gas valve.


----------

